# Short trip/ best spot



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! I'm coming down to Pensacola arriving Saturday morning leaving Sunday evening. Don't have much time so where would you suggest I concentrate my time: 3MB, BOB SYKES, PB PIER, FT PICKEN?
What's biting, on What and where? Its been a long time since I've had the chance to come down and wet a line. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the tips✌


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd hit the jetty at pickens for snapper and reds...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bring a raincoat.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah. I its been pretty wet up here. Hoping weather cooperates...maybe hit or miss showers. I'm sweet but won't melt in rain. Especially if the bite is on. As long as there's no lightning I'm good. Fingers crossed and 65South bound🙏🙌👏👆👊


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Made the trip. No weather issues. It was rather pleasant with constant breeze. Fished mainly 3MB then a short time at Bob Sykes. Bite poor at 3M. Did manage a handful of small trout. Brother caught large hat and small black tip shark. Brought both home just for tasting experience. He said both were delicious.
I've been sick since our trip. Had plans to return the next wknd but ended up in the hospital. Out now. On the mend. I'll be back in two or three weeks and will hang out for several days. Plan to hit all the spots I know. Until then PFF be blessed with bountiful harvests!✌


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

These smart phones are so dumb. My brother caught an alligator GAR not hat! SMH😆


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

Fool4fishin said:


> These smart phones are so dumb. My brother caught an alligator GAR not hat! SMH😆


I'd eat the Hat and throw the Gar back.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

My brother says the far was delish! Even his wife and kids liked it gently sauteed in butter. 
They said it tasted like gator and chicken! Hahaha😝


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Gar!


----------

